# Sismologia - Seguimento Março 2007



## Luis França (1 Mar 2007 às 12:12)

*Earthquake Details*
Magnitude 3.0 - NEVADA

2007 March 1 08:15:53 UTC
Date-Time Thursday, March 1, 2007 at 08:15:53 (UTC)
= Coordinated Universal Time
Thursday, March 1, 2007 at 12:15:53 AM
= local time at epicenter 






Location 38.084°N, 116.176°W
Depth 0 km (~0 mile) set by location program
Region NEVADA
Distances 21 km (13 miles) SE (125°) from Warm Springs, NV
35 km (22 miles) NE (52°) from Silverbow, NV
63 km (39 miles) SW (214°) from Lockes, NV
92 km (57 miles) E (89°) from Tonopah, NV
227 km (141 miles) NNW (338°) from Las Vegas, NV

Location Uncertainty Error estimate not available
Parameters Nph= 73, Dmin=0 km, Rmss=0 sec, Gp= 0,
M-type=local magnitude (ML), Version=1
Source Seismological Laboratory, University of Nevada, Reno 

Enquanto, no Índico...

*Andaman - Magnitude 5.3*
Date-Time Thursday, March 1, 2007 at 05:08:15 (UTC)
= Coordinated Universal Time
Thursday, March 1, 2007 at 10:38:15 AM
= local time at epicenter Time of Earthquake in other Time Zones

Location 10.290°N, 93.077°E
Depth 30 km (18.6 miles) set by location program
Region ANDAMAN ISLANDS, INDIA REGION
Distances 155 km (95 miles) SSE of Port Blair, Andaman Islands, India
255 km (160 miles) N of Misha, Nicobar Islands, India
900 km (550 miles) WSW of BANGKOK, Thailand
2610 km (1620 miles) SE of NEW DELHI, Delhi, India

Location Uncertainty horizontal +/- 14 km (8.7 miles); depth fixed by location program
Parameters Nst= 42, Nph= 42, Dmin=>999 km, Rmss=1.02 sec, Gp= 94°,
M-type=body magnitude (Mb), Version=6
Source USGS NEIC (WDCS-D)

*Sumatra - Magnitude 5.9*
# Date-Time Thursday, March 1, 2007 at 02:01:05 (UTC)
= Coordinated Universal Time
# Thursday, March 1, 2007 at 9:01:05 AM
= local time at epicenter
Location 3.790°N, 96.240°E
Depth 58 km (36.0 miles) set by location program
Region NORTHERN SUMATRA, INDONESIA
# Distances 215 km (134 miles) SSE (152°) from Banda Aceh, Sumatra, Indonesia
# 268 km (167 miles) W (275°) from Medan, Sumatra, Indonesia
# 367 km (228 miles) NW (309°) from Sibolga, Sumatra, Indonesia
# 610 km (379 miles) W (277°) from KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia
Location Uncertainty Error estimate not available
Parameters Nst=008, Nph=008, Dmin=>999 km, Rmss=0.2 sec, Gp=198°,
M-type=body magnitude (Mb), Version=1
# Source West Coast and Alaska Tsunami Warning Center/NOAA/NWS
Event ID at00934486


----------



## Luis França (2 Mar 2007 às 02:34)

E os tambores continuam a rufar, a rufar....Amanhã é lua cheia (nunca vi uma lua cheia com eclipse tão animada e divulgada pelos 4 cantos do mundo...).
















[/IMG]


----------



## Fernando_ (2 Mar 2007 às 17:27)

Está muito animada a coisa no sudoeste peninsular  ... o sismo de ontem as 18:27 foi sentido por a populaçao?


----------



## tozequio (3 Mar 2007 às 17:02)

Esperemos que não seja um sinal de que um sismo muito mais intenso se aproxima, por um lado penso que até é positivo haver estas pequenas libertações de energia de forma regular de modo que não se liberte "tudo de uma vez" o que poderia ter consequências muito gravosas.


----------



## Seringador (6 Mar 2007 às 11:00)

Boas,
Outro sismo de forte magnitude (6.1) na Ilha de Sumatra que provocou centenas de mortos, tenho essa certeza, pq foi numa área densamente povoada de Padang e que também foi sentido na Malásia 

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/us2007zpal.php


----------



## Luis França (6 Mar 2007 às 11:43)

Lá está o "relógio" a funcionar (apesar de, na Sumatra se ter registado outro sismo de 6.3):






Terá isto a ver com a actividade da magnetosfera de ontem à noite (ver tópico de actividade solar de ontem das 21h às 3h e tal da madrugada), em que a inactividade solar "causou" um forte transporte de moléculas/átomos que pôs os níveis no máximo na Terra (e que ninguém comenta, porque será?). Ou seria outra coisa, que não o nosso querido Sol, a provocar essa actividade? Também achei estranho, no dia do eclipse, a actividade sísmica ter sido reduzida! Muito estranho mesmo! Cheira-me a esturro (ou será a churrasco) nos próximos tempos...


----------



## Luis França (6 Mar 2007 às 12:06)

Será isto indicador de alguma coisa? É porque a SOHO parou quase à meia-noite de ontem e a actividade continua intensa....


----------



## Luis França (6 Mar 2007 às 12:31)

Já repararam na onda de choque a embater na magnetosfera terrestre no dia 1 de Março:






E ninguém disse nada? Deixai-os na ignorância...nunca saberão o que se passa....


----------



## Luis França (6 Mar 2007 às 17:08)

Quando treme, treme bem...até demais!

http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml


----------



## Luis França (7 Mar 2007 às 18:25)




----------



## Luis França (9 Mar 2007 às 11:51)




----------



## Luis França (11 Mar 2007 às 20:19)

Acabadinho de chegar perto Porto:


----------



## Luis França (12 Mar 2007 às 11:09)

Será que o pessoal da costa vicentina sentiu alguma coisa?


----------



## Seringador (12 Mar 2007 às 13:26)

Bem Luís afinal uma das 3 falhas que passam perto do porto ainda mostram que estão activas, mqdo nos anos 60 do século passado os entendidos afrmavam que não existiam falhas activas no território, isto não tirando demérito aos mesmos


----------



## Luis França (12 Mar 2007 às 15:35)




----------



## Luis França (13 Mar 2007 às 12:08)

*Earthquake Details
Magnitude 6.0*
Date-Time Tuesday, March 13, 2007 at 02:59:06 (UTC)
= Coordinated Universal Time
Monday, March 12, 2007 at 7:59:06 PM
= local time at epicenter Time of Earthquake in other Time Zones

Location 26.305°N, 110.515°W
Depth 42 km (26.1 miles)
*Region GULF OF CALIFORNIA*
Distances 89 km (55 miles) ENE (69°) from Loreto, Baja California Sur, Mexico
106 km (66 miles) WSW (237°) from Huatabampo, Sonora, Mexico
113 km (70 miles) SW (217°) from Juárez, Sonora, Mexico
143 km (89 miles) SSW (204°) from Obregón, Sonora, Mexico
936 km (581 miles) SE (136°) from Tijuana, Baja California, Mexico

Location Uncertainty horizontal +/- 10.4 km (6.5 miles); depth +/- 9.9 km (6.2 miles)


----------



## Rog (15 Mar 2007 às 10:12)

*Sismos fortes podem ser precedidos de sinais anunciadores*


> Os tremores de terra mais violentos podem ser precedidos de abalos lentos e muito pouco perceptíveis, que eventualmente se prolongam durante vários dias ou semanas, especulam cientistas, após terem estudado uma zona sísmica do Sul do Japão.
> Os sinais indicadores, provenientes de falhas muito profundas, são conhecidos por sismos de baixa frequência.
> 
> Regra geral, estes não ultrapassam a magnitude de 1 ou 2 na Escala de Richter, afirma uma equipa Americana e japonesa conduzida por David Shelly (da Universidade de Stanford).
> ...


----------



## Luis França (15 Mar 2007 às 18:41)

5.4 na Polónia às 18:09 PM

A coisa está-se a compor....

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Images/ALERTFUSION/20070315-180910.jpg


----------



## Luis França (16 Mar 2007 às 14:38)

*Italian Volcano Off Sicily Erupts*

[link]

*U.S.: one of world's supervolcanoes waking up*

BEIJING, March 16 (Xinhuanet) -- U.S. scientists say one of the largest supervolcanoes in the world is waking up, media reported Friday.

    The Yellowstone system, which lies beneath America's western states, Wyoming, Montana and Idaho, is active and expected to eventually blow its top, but probably not in the near future. Supervolcanoes can sleep for centuries or millennia before producing incredibly massive eruptions that can drop ash across an entire continent.

    The findings, reported this month in the Journal of Geophysical Research -- Solid Earth, suggest that a slow and gradual movement caused by a giant hotspot of molten rock beneath a volcano can shape a landscape more than sudden ground movements caused by the volcano’s frequent earthquakes. 


[link]


----------



## Luis França (22 Mar 2007 às 13:29)




----------



## Luis França (23 Mar 2007 às 21:44)

*2007-03-23  20:27:43.4	37.42N__13.68W__77__mb	4.4__ AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE*


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2007 às 11:44)

Alerta de Tsunami no Japão após um Sismo de 7.1.
Entretanto o alerta já foi descontinuado.



> TOKYO — Japan issued a tsunami warning for the country's Sea of Japan coast after a strong earthquake with a preliminary magnitude of 7.1 struck early Sunday. No major damage or injuries were immediately reported.
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,260942,00.html




Date Time: 24 Mar 2007 02:41 pm HST
Magnitude: 7.1
Latitude: 37.3° north
Longitude: 136.5° east
Location: Near West Coast of Honshu, Japan





http://www.prh.noaa.gov/ptwc/messages.php?id=hawaii.2007.03.25.010636


----------

